# T.b.x. 2010



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2010 Team Bass Xtreme schedules are out. All dates are good to go! We are excited to have added the new "Elite" series to the line up for those who would like to fish non team formated events. Check us out at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Website says it's disabled.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about that everyone. We are up and running again.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks great Phil, can't wait for the Elite Series


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Looking forward to it but the membership form is not working?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry , I forgot to publish the website link. It is good to go now.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems that the new Elite Series format is going to be a hit! I may have to rethink the capped field size.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Hey Phil,
How should I send the membership form? Can you tell me your email address?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

My email address is [email protected] membership forms can be mailed to :

Team Bass Xtreme , LLC
6595 Saylor Ct.
Canal Winchester , Ohio 43110

This series has recieved more feedback than any other we run. I have been getting tons of calls and emails every day. I have decided to keep the field limited to a 40 boat cap for the first season. If everything gets to where boats can be put in and taken out without a bunch of hasles we will increase the field size next season.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Maybe a dumb question but when do you want the money? with the membership form?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Membership fee's should be sent along with membership forms.


----------

